# Model Differences



## texray (Jul 5, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the difference between an L245 and L245H? Did the H stand for high clearance or was that the HC? Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is a link to prior Kubota products:

http://www.kubota.com/h/products/prior.cfm#GSeries

As I understand it, the 245 F was a 2 wheel drive version, the 245DT was a 4WD version, and the 245HC was the high clearance version of this tractor. 

Maybe someone else can jump in and provide some more upto date and correct info.


----------

